# HOPE NAD+ THERAPY



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Please watch the video and comment :


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

medicine is best!)


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Very intresting video, did you or someone else tried it?


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

I am going for it, will let your guys posted.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Ok guys, I did 5 sessions of NAD+ in London. A part from DP I am also suffering from protracted withdrawal from Valium.

80 days no more Valium....

The first infusion of NAD+ caught me by suprise. It was acctualy very uncomfortable. You can choose between finishing your infusion faster or to take your time.

Bear in mind that the faster you are doing it the more uncomfortable it is. I choose the first option ....

After The first infusion I was dead tired and fell a sleep very early at night.

at the 3rd infusion I noticed that I had no more muscle pains in my body.

I also noticed that my anxiety went down quiet a bit....

Today I am back home In my country and I can safely say that this was a succes !

My symptomes diminished by at least 30%. I would say that today I am 95% recovered.

I will defintely go for more infusions, this thing is really amazing. My energy levels are better. My mood is better. My DP is better, my anxiety is better.

The cost is 600 £ an infusions in the clinique Nadcell. 
This is there website. www.nadcell.com . The staff is very kind and they are very proffesionnel. You can do it either in a hotel room or at their clinique in Marlybone London.

Feel free to PM for any questions.

Take Care


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Interesting. Anyone tried the supplement form NAD+ ?


----------



## Kdawg (Jan 30, 2018)

@davinizi

After reading this, I looked in to it a little bit and decided to add the best NAD+ supplement I could find online (turned out to be from amazon). I know it's not the same as having it injected right in to your blood. My SMALL amount of research said maybe only 20-30% digested in to you will pass to your blood.

So I will attempt to mega dose the two bottles I purchased. It's not a cheap supplement. I'm bad at following updating unless something makes drastic improvements so feel free to PM me in a month and I could update you if I notice any changes.


----------



## Kdawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry I should add: the life extensions is probably the best quality brand I could find. The problem was they only had 30 pill servings at 100mg or 200? Mg per pill.

The brand I bought is from "high performance nutrition" ingredients listed are exactly the same, including the "non medical additional ingredients" but was a bottle of 60 pills @ 250mg per pill. Online reading suggest 1000mg a day of you are to mega dose to get as close as possible to IV NAD+ therapy.

And at those doses paying for the life extension brand is to expensive


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi im also going to try nac, brand Solgar, NAC (N-Acetyl-cysteïne) 600 mg. Think im going to take them 3 x day afther each meal. When are you taking them? Are you taking others vitamins?


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

@ Kdawg, yeah let us know if it has any effect. I may try it as well.

@spectator162, N-Acetyl-cysteïne is not the same substance. NAD+ stands for *nicotinamide adenine dinucleotide*


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

BTW it might be interesting to combine NAD+ with DMSO. DMSO is a substance you can apply to the skin and anything you mix with it, will be absorbed directly into the bloodstream..


----------



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

@davinizi thank you! Almost bought the wrong one. Was reading about it the whole day yesterday and cant even remember a 3 letter word, very confusing...


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Dont waste your money in oral Supplements. The NAD+ which is the reduced form of NADH can only be taken in the blood stream because it gets digested in the stomach.

The only way is an IV.


----------



## redsox1527 (Feb 24, 2018)

Has anyone else tried this? I've contacted a few places and it's pretty expensive. I want to try it but I'd like to hear more testimonials/reviews before I commit to it. It seems to be the only thing that's actually a treatment for anxiety/DP.


----------



## jossukka (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to do it this year too, maybe in the summer..


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

I am really suprised that this doesn't get the community exsited.

Dear suffers, I will tel you more. My DP was exstasy induced ... and on top of that I had Valium protraced withdrawal symptoms.

Today I am really better and going for 10 more sessions in my house.

This is a small list of treatement I have tried :

SSRI's lexapro
SNRI Effexor
Clomipramine
triticot
Anti psychotic Risperdal ( nightmare )
Abilify ( Low dose )
Xanax
Valium ( Which I got addicted and slowed down recovery)
Lamotrigine
Ritaline
Modalfinil
Lyrica
Low dose Naltrexone, High dose Naltrexone.

As well :

Neurofeedback
Massages
CBT LOL
Micronutrition
Heavy fitness routine
SGB C3 and C6 ( Chicago ) Helped with flashbacks

Rehabs :

2 rehabs centers . 
One of them for 10 weeks.

With my next 10 NAD sessions I will withdrawal Lamotrigine which is the last med on my list. After that I will be meds free for the first time in 3 years.

Today even with Lamotrigine, I drink I party I fuck lol I enjoy life .

2 of my friends with anxiety diorder and one of them with DP and bordeline personnality disorder already went to treatement and each of them had benefits.

You do not start feeling benefits straight away but in the next month after treatement you will start feeling positive changes.

Take Care !

Pls Pm me for questions.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

So do you get a niacin flush? I have recently started niacin (vit b3) again and get the flush and have been sleeping better as a result. It increases bdnf as well as serotonin. Tryptophan makes b3 and serotonin so if u have a huge influx of b3 I guess the body turns more tryptophan to serotonin.. oh and b3 also increases nad+ that's why I mention it. B3 is known as the 'poor man's version' of this therapy and is helpful for alcoholics


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

Broken said:


> So do you get a niacin flush? I have recently started niacin (vit b3) again and get the flush and have been sleeping better as a result. It increases bdnf as well as serotonin. Tryptophan makes b3 and serotonin so if u have a huge influx of b3 I guess the body turns more tryptophan to serotonin.. oh and b3 also increases nad+ that's why I mention it. B3 is known as the 'poor man's version' of this therapy and is helpful for alcoholics


Hi Broken, Im doing the same and combining high dose Niacin with Sauna therapy. Like you I have much better sleep and the fog doesnt seem as dense. Im going to keep going as I have a theory that some of these symptoms might be heavy metal related. I definitely feel better taking Niacin - how many grams are you taking a day? The Niacin and Sauna protocol seems like quackery but at this point I'll try anything.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

500mg a day. But I bought bloody overpriced 50mg pills and have to take ten! lol but have found a cheaper source of 500mg ones. I have done it before with some effect, however made the mistake of taking it in the morning, flushed and work (which was v embarassing) and vowed never to take it again haha.

I started it again because Paul Stamets recommended it as a stack with Lion's Mane mushroom and magic mushroom microdose. I have been doing this with varied effect. But the Lions Mane Host defence product is great. Niacin does increase serotonin and bdnf so it is no quack theory in terms of brain health, and it is fairly cheap


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

yeah ive built up to 1000mg a day using the solgar brand. I know Niacin isnt quack theory but the niacin sauna detox program isnt backed by anything other than anecdotal evidence.

I should add that it does seem to be helping me at least with my anxiety. Music sounds a little better with it as well.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hmm weirdly I have had a sauna only 2 or 3 times but it opened up my ears... my ear canals ordinarily feel 'stuffy' and they pop when I swallow. I imagine this is due to chronic inflammation and tension but who really knows. This has been improving again recently but having a sauna had a dramatic effect as well.

I do accredit a lot of effects from the serotonin increase which then turns to melatonin and improves sleep. As well as increased circulation and bdnf supporting neurogenesis. There could be a detox effect as well, but I am not sure I put much down to that


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

from my long history with this illness I feel there is a lot of crossover with ME/CFS. ME/CFS sufferers it seems also get a lot of relief from NAD treatments


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

God this shitty illness made me broke. wasted my money on meds and supplements that either did not work or actually worsened my condition to a great degree. I'm not sure to give this yet another supp a try. How long have you been on it?


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

XXX said:


> I am really suprised that this doesn't get the community exsited.
> 
> Dear suffers, I will tel you more. My DP was exstasy induced ... and on top of that I had Valium protraced withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> ...


Can you explain more in detail what has changed from doing the nad therapy, i feel like in my case, i either have dp or i dont, theres barely a in between so i dont get how it can get slightly better, i suppose maybe my memory could get better cuz its truly lost atm, but did you ever notice a change in your actual emotions, the ones we feel, cuz i have 0 of that and id like to maybe try nad if it has helped with that, thanks


----------

